
Cream drummer Ginger Baker died this morning. He was 80 - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2019/oct/06/ginger-baker-wild-and-brilliant-cream-drummer-dies-aged-80
======
user_rob
Sad - and makes me feel old! Remember seeing him live as part of Ginger Bakers
Air Force circa 1970 ish. Remember the gig well but not the date!

